# R.I.P Major



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

I just thought I'd write something in honor of Major. I was flipping through my phone today and I found this picture of him. The only picture I have of him. 











Whoever told Brooks & Dunn that cowgirls don't cry is a liar  


Rest in peace big boy. You'll never be forgotten, I promise.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thats so sad


----------



## ajegberg (Apr 16, 2008)

It is always difficult when we lose one we have loved so dearly. I am very sorry for your loss....


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*hugs* I'm sure Major is looking down on you. He looked like such a sweet horse.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

He was a very handsome horse. I have an older horse and i know that one day her time will come and that will hurt he was loved and enjoyed by you. You were his biggest fan.


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Chingaz, are you talking about MY Major?!?!? 

SWEET? HAHAHAAHA He got you fooled! No, Major was special. Deep, deep down, I really truly believe that he wanted to love and show affection, he just didn't know how. 

Sometimes when I cleaned his corral, he would rest his muzzle on my hip and doze off. I think that was his way of saying "I feel comfortable with you, but this is as far as I get. Take it or leave it, girl..." 

And I'm just fine with that. I'm glad I could be there for him while he was being put down. 



However, one thing that I can't seem to get over are the dreams I have of him. I keep having dream after dream about him, almost every night. But they're weird dreams. Like he's in his corral and I know he's there but I just can't see him. Or I'm walking him down the street and I turn around and he just wont be there... 

Saturday night I had the weirdest dream. I was swimming in this really deep lake, and the water was really clear and I could see all the way to the bottom. I could breath under the water, which was weird. But I was swimming and Cricket was under the water swimming and playing with me and she could breath under the water too. I was panicking because I couldn't find Major. I swam deeper and there was this cave, and he was standing in it. And I could see that he was holding his breath. I was trying to pull him out, but the current was really strong and every time I moved I kept getting swept out of the cave. I was grabbing his legs and trying to move him, but HE was what was keeping me from falling out into the current because he was stronger than it. And I knew he was struggling to keep his breath. And I was saying, "Swim! Major, SWIM!!!" but he wouldn't move. And he just sort of looked at me, shook his head and took a deep breath of water. His entire body went limp and I remember him being swept out by the current. 

Then I woke up. I haven't had a dream about him since. Thats the last dream I remember having the last few nights. 

It was really weird... 

Just thought I'd add that. 

Has anyone else had dreams about their horses who have passed?


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Ya, I had a few dreams after we had to put down my dad's old gelding. Don't remember any of them, but I had a couple of days where after dreaming, I'd go to the ranch and expect him to be there, and of course he wasn't. As weird as it is though, I didn't have any dreams about my 3 year old I had to put down, and he was my baby, my dad's horse was just my dad's horse that I rode sometimes.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Major. 

I still have dreams about my colt that I lost years ago. We had a very intimate connection and I still miss him terribly.


----------

